# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  دعوة مستجابة كل يوم ...فرصة لاتعوض *****

## بنكي جيرل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته




خواتي الدال على الخير كفاعلة ... انشرررن  :Smile: 

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## تاجرة عادية

يزاج الله خير.. جعلة الله من ميزان حسناتج 

الله لا اله الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير , سبحان الله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ..

----------


## bint_bladey

يزااج الله الف خير حبوبه

ولاتنسووني من الدعااء

----------


## ۩ صمت ثائـر ۩

يزاج الله خـــير...

وربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتج....

----------


## عالية الغالية

يزاج الله خير 

دعواتكم لي باللي في توقيعي

----------


## حساسسة حيل

يزاج الله خير

----------


## الجنـ سلسبيلةـة

الله لا اله الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير , سبحان الله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ..

----------


## بنت لباروت

يزاج الله خير وان شالله في ميزان حسناتج يارب العالمين
يارب تحقق لج كا امنياتج والله يسعدج دنيا واخره
استغفر الله الذي لا الا اله هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## حور المجروحة

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانكـ إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أميرة الحلوه

الله لا اله الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير , سبحان الله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ..

----------


## sose_m

الله لا اله الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير , سبحان الله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ..

يزآج الله خير اختي وفي ميزآن حسنـآتج إن شاء الله والله يسر لج أمووور دنيااااج ودينــج ويرزقج الفردوس الأعلــى...

اللهم آميـــــــــــــــــن اللهم آميـــــــــــــــن اللهم آميــــــــــــــــــــن^^

----------


## RoyalDeser

thanks dear wala ..fee meezan 7santch

----------


## شموخ عليا

> يزاج الله خير.. جعلة الله من ميزان حسناتج 
> 
> الله لا اله الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير , سبحان الله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ..

----------


## الشوق للجنان

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## غزيرة الهموم

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له

----------


## بنكي جيرل

يرفع عاااااااااااااااااليا

----------


## الريح الرحالة

يزاج الله خير.. جعلة الله من ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ساره خالد

ஐسبحان الله ஐ O.oالحمد لله O.oஐالله أكبر ஐ

*¤*~ لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير".*¤
.
.
{يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك}

----------


## دلوعة رشودي

الله لا اله الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير , سبحان الله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ..


وربي يسهل كل امووووووووووووورج الغاليه




يارب يارب يارب ياسامع الصوت وياسابق الفوت وياكاسي العظام لحما بعد الموت صلي اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اسالك اللهم ياحي ياقيوم ياذا الجلال والاكرام ياجـــــــــــــــــامع ياجــــــــــــــــامع ياجـــــــــــــــامع اجمع بيني وبين فلان على ماتحب وبماتحب وترضى واجعلني معه من المكرمين
اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين


برحمتك ياحي ياقيوم استغيث

----------


## بنكي جيرل

لا اله الا الله

----------


## بنكي جيرل

اللهم ردني واهلي اليك ردا جميلا

----------


## ام علي ال علي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## نوريهـ

* لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير ,
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ,
.
.

جزاج الله الفردووس !!
.*

----------


## بنكي جيرل

اللهم وفقني واهلي لما تحبه وترضاه

----------


## بنكي جيرل

اللهم اهدني واهلي

----------


## بنكي جيرل

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير ,
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ,

----------


## ḆąьЎ

*آللهم ارزقني الوظييييييييفة عاجلاً غيييييير آجلااااااً ياااااااااااارب*
*ياااااااااااااارب ,بشرني بفررررررررج أفرح به واالـــدينيييي ^.^*

----------


## بنكي جيرل

يرفع لتعم الفائدة للغير

----------


## بنكي جيرل

الله فرج همومنا وردنا اليك ردا جميلا
رحماك ربي بنا

----------


## بنكي جيرل

ربي ردني واهلي اليك ردا جميلا

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## ابتسام مصطفى

فديتك

----------


## ابتسام مصطفى

يارب يا رب

----------


## دلوعة الورد^^

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

----------


## samah 21



----------


## بنكي جيرل

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

----------


## بنكي جيرل

اللهم انت خلقتني وانت تهديني وانت تطعمني وانت تسقيني وانت تميتني وانت تحييني

----------


## بنكي جيرل

اللهم انت خلقتني وانت تهديني وانت تطعمني وانت تسقيني وانت تميتني وانت تحيين

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

بارك الله فيج حبيبتي ويزاج كل خير 



الله لا اله الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير , سبحان الله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ..

----------


## poufooh

يزاج الله خير

----------


## shamsa1

يزاح الله الف خير

----------


## بنكي جيرل

لا اله الا الله

----------

